# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  Yii Framework چی هست دقیقا؟؟؟

## fool66

میشه یکی به زبان ساده بگه 
Yii Framework چیه ؟؟؟زبانه ؟؟؟؟؟قسمتی از یک زبانه ؟؟؟کاربردش کجاهاست و مزیتش چیه  ؟؟؟

خواهشا مهندس بازی درنیارین از اطلاحات استفاده کنید به زبان ساده و خودمونی جواب بدین  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## cpuram

php رو بلدی ؟بلدی باهاش سایت بزنی؟ اگه بخوای با PHP خام یه سایت راه اندازی کنی چقدر وقت صرف میکنی که تمام جوانب توش رعایت شده باشه.yii اومده پایه نوشتن هر سایتی رو بهت داده حالا میای و با خیال راحت ایده خودتو به سرعت پیاده سازی میکنی yii مثل نرم افزار ویژوال استادیو برای ASP.NET هستش اما تحت وبه و ادیتور کدنویسی نداره.

----------


## rezaonline.net

Yii یک جانور عجیب افسار گسیخته وحشی هست که باید یکی دو ماه صرف اهلی بودنش بکنی بعد که اهلی اش کردی حسابی بهت حال میده و عین اسب سیاه  میتازی هر کجا میخوای میری  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## MMSHFE

خیلی از کارها توی خیلی از پروژه ها تکراری هستن و انجام این کارهای تکراری در دراز مدت و توی پروژه های مختلف، نه تنها باعث میشه که وقت و انرژی شما گرفته بشه و پروژه تبدیل به یک موضوع کسل کننده و طولانی مدت بشه، بلکه باعث میشه تمرکزتون از منطق و الگوریتم اصلی برنامه منحرف بشه و فرضاً مدام نگران این باشین که همه موارد امنیتی رو رعایت کردین یا نه یا فرضاً اگه بخواین پروژه رو ماژولار بنویسین، چطور باید عمل کنین. فریمورکها اومدن که این مسائل و مشکلات رو برطرف کنن. درواقع یک عده برنامه نویس خبره اومدن کارهای تکراری و خسته کننده رو به شکل اصولی و استاندارد نوشتن تا دیگه هربار نیاز نباشه شما اون کارها رو تکرار کنین. اینطوری نه تنها تمرکزتون رو روی منطق خود برنامه میگذارین، بلکه توی کارهای تیمی هم چون سبک کدنویسی دارای یکسری استانداردهاست که توسط فریمورک تعیین شده، درنتیجه انجام کارها بصورت گروهی و تیمی هم راحتتر و اصولی تر خواهد شد. البته استفاده از فریمورک زمانی توصیه میشه که به مفاهیم پایه خود PHP و شئ گرایی مسلط باشین و با الگوهای طراحی مثل MVC و... آشنایی کافی داشته باشین. درغیر اینصورت فریمورک بجای اینکه به شما کمک کنه، بیشتر برای شما ایجاد ابهام و سؤالات مختلف خواهد کرد.

موفق باشید.

----------


## fool66

ممنون از دوستان 

الان چیزی که من متوجه شدم این یه اسکریپت آماده php هست یا کتاب خونه توابع درسته !!!!!!
اونوقت فقط php هست یا سایر زبان های تحت وب رو هم ساپورت میکنه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## MMSHFE

خیر فقط برای PHP هست.

----------


## fool66

نگفتین کتابخونه هست یا اسکریپت آماده عین جوملا و وردپرس و ...؟؟؟

----------


## MMSHFE

کتابخونه ای از کلاسها و توابع هست. مثل وردپرس و... یک سیستم آماده نیست.

----------


## fool66

ممنون
اینم اخرین سوالم 
برای یادگیری از چه کتابی استفاده کنم ؟؟؟آیا باید کاملا مسلط باشم به php؟

----------


## MMSHFE

اگه نمیخواین هزینه کنین کتاب Web application development with Yii and PHP رو بخونید و اگه میتونید هزینه کنید، پکیجهای آموزشی تصویری فارسی که توی امضام هست منبع مناسبیه.

----------


## ehsanasadi1

:متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:

----------

